

Apple Patent Reveals Pseudo-Holographic Display - rmah
http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/12/27/apple-patent-reveals-%E2%80%98pseudo-holographic%E2%80%99-display/

======
abyssknight
Sounds like the eye tracking we saw using the Wii-mote awhile back, just using
front-side cameras. Heck, you could do that now with a simple app and some eye
tracking.

~~~
beej71
I had a snarky reply about how anything could be patented, but this invention
is actually different than the (extremely cool) Wiimote thing we saw earlier.

